# "Find Meat on Bones" Winners' Thread



## Chesters Daughter (Oct 25, 2017)

I implore those with sensitive skin to grab their oven mitts because this month we have three winning entries to applaud. Either tough it out, or apply padding to those palms to join us in celebrating our three winners. Listed in the same order in which they were posted, ladies and gentlemen, I present our very deserving winners:

*the numbers that kill you* by *ned*

*Peep Show* by *Pete_C*

*Southern Fried Chicken* by *sas*

Brilliant efforts, all, kudos to the three of you! Some steep competition this month, but your winning entries were particularly stunning. Sas, you had me in tears. Congratulations, guys!

In addition to each winner receiving this month's Laureate, free one month FoWF subscriptions will also be doled out, and those three lovely noggins will work together to select our next prompt.

One hundred percent awesome works that set the bar ever higher!


----------



## aj47 (Oct 25, 2017)

Wow!  I only voted for one of these but they're all worthy.   Well penned everyone.


----------



## rcallaci (Oct 25, 2017)

congrats guys outstanding poems each deserving...


----------



## Grizzly (Oct 26, 2017)

Nice work! Super dope poems


----------



## sas (Oct 26, 2017)

I only vote for one poem. Usually, without too much angst. But, this was first month I struggled, due to the exceptional calibre of work. I had to read them over and over to finally force myself to choose but one. 

I appreciate the poem's win because I feel it is an important part of a shameful history that is still not history. I will include it in the civil rights series of poems I am writing for my granddaughters. I've not added to them in two years, so thanks Fire for creative prompt. It set me on Fire. I knew exactly what I was going to write about. It was an era that shaped my thinking for my entire life.

As I may not be able to enter Challenge for next couple of months, I defer to Ned and Pete to choose prompt. You both wrote such impactful poems. Applause, standing up!  Sas


----------



## Firemajic (Oct 26, 2017)

Congratulations to Ned, Pete and fabulous sas.... and thank you all who entered this challenge, each poem was a unique effort... I struggled to find an inspirational prompt... Thank you Lisa, AKA Chester's Daughter... I know I drove you CRAAAAZY... changing my mind, freaking out, trying to make sure my prompt was the kind that would inspire, push boundaries and do justice to this challenge... thank you for your patience 

Sas, when I read your poem, I felt Ill... really sick.... I will never forget this poem...
Ned... your poem cut me to the bone, and I knew I had read a winning poem...
Pete... Wow... you held NOTHING back.... I respect that...

Neetu... I loved your poem, and it was what you did not say ... that made your poem so powerful...

Maestro AKA rcallaci.... your poem will go in my personal collection with the other poems that inspire me, and that reminds me why poetry is my passion...

EVERY poem was unique, well penned, fabulous... and a treat to read... WF poets ROCK!!!!!


----------



## TuesdayEve (Oct 26, 2017)

Here, here!!! Congradulations to Ned, PeteC and sas...all three were intentionally powerful and meaningful poems and gave pause to stand back and think.... very honored to be in such a high caliber of company


----------



## Phil Istine (Oct 26, 2017)

Wow! A three-way tie. Congratulations to all three.


----------



## -xXx- (Oct 26, 2017)

...


----------



## Gumby (Oct 26, 2017)

Congratulations! Three winners, wow! You guys rock!


----------



## PiP (Oct 26, 2017)

Congrats, guys. It was a tough contest... Now who gets to choose the prompt for next month?


----------



## sas (Oct 26, 2017)

I'm stepping to side. Up to Pete & Ned.  sas


----------



## Phil Istine (Oct 26, 2017)

Gumby said:


> Congratulations! Three winners, wow! You guys rock!



For a moment, I thought he was shooting giant snowflakes LOL. Then realised it was Space Invaders.


----------



## andrewclunn (Oct 27, 2017)

I voted for Ned's, but wow was this a strong month.


----------



## ned (Oct 28, 2017)

thank you everybody - and congratulations to Pete ans Sas.

how about a verse-off? - maybe not...

damn - that Sas got her excuse in before I could!


----------

